# Ghost My baby boy (Pic Heavy)



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

Say hello to my baby who when we got him was 7 weeks old, from a shelter. He is now a bit over 7 months old. I chose him as my only birthday present.  Alot of these were of him when he was younger.


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone like my ratty?


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Ahhh he's so pretty, I know I should say handsome since he's a boy. But I just love his ruby eyes and white fur


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

He is the sweetest little thing  and the cool thing is, he will let you do basically anything to him. He is like a ragdoll. I do a thing called Zombie Ghost

I put my thumbs under his front arms gently, and move them so they look like zombie arms. I have my palms on his back and the rest of my fingers under his arms


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

That's great u should try and get a video of "Zombie Ghost"


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

kk. I will try and get one up by this friday


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw he's so cute, I Love albinos


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Adorable! He looks like he must be super soft * w *


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

Ikr. I love my little ghosty
His original name, when we got him was Reno


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww, so sweet, love his little ruby eyes! He is such a handsome ratty haha . His coat is gorgeous, he looks like a calm docile little boy . I hope he was worth it for your birthday! Know I would choose ratties over ANYTHING else for my birthday in a heartbeat! Have you tried to get him a friend? I'm sure he will become a slightly more playful rat, you many not think there isn't any problem with him living on his own, but they do like friends of their own kind  but if you aren't allowed then I can understand  good luck with him  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------

